# What to do with a dedicated server to earn money?



## Sonics

Someone i know on the internet gave me and my friend a dedicated server to use (sounds too good to be true i know, but it is.)

Anyone have any ideas on what we could do to easily earn some money?









It has an Intel Xeon W3520 @ 2.67GHz, 24GB RAM, 2TB of Space and a 1 Gigabit connection.

Thanks


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

http://www.weusecoins.com/mining-guide.php <- selfish deeds
http://folding.stanford.edu/ & http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ <- selfless deeds


----------



## stubass

rent space on it in 10GB , 50GB and/or 100GB chunks like cloude storage


----------



## Atlas101

Hosting email is pretty easy to do.

The problem with hosting in general though is the redudancy thats needed to keep it up. Usually multiple ISP's are standard; a backup server; a backup to backup the backup; see where I'm going here? Especially if you wanna make loot off it. You can certainly run it as is, but if it were down for a week I'm sure paying client wouldn't be too happy.

If you're into gaming, I'd host a game server; not inclined to always keep it up if you have to take it down or something happens; and you get super low ping rates.









Good luck!


----------



## Lifeshield

Speak to the owner of Skyrim Nexus. I'm sure he'd love another UK server.


----------



## herkalurk

cheap webhosting. Charge some people you know like $3 a month to put up their site. As others have stated, email is a way to go. I have my own email server for my wife's home business, and host her website. Business owners who are just starting out, or who haven't really put them selves out in the digital world will want cheap.

In the professional world, it's nice for a customer to see [email protected], instead of [email protected]

You can host your business with gmail, but there are stipulations. Do you know any small gaming groups/clans? Sell them a dedicated source server for cheap. You can host CSS/TF2/L4D2/ETC all for free, then you can get them to give you $10-$15 a month for the space. I'm in a small group like that, and I've looked at colocating a server for $55 a month, giving us a dedicated server to host 4-6 games, with stats and our websites. Just undercut other larger ideas and get your product out there. I would make sure before doing any of these things to figure out what you're comfortable supporting. The mail server things isn't hard depending on what product you use, neither is webhosting, but it's all about what you know how to do. Then build up the software around that.

What os is it running? Can you change that? Do you have root/admin control?


----------



## parityboy

Let's see...

*1)* VPN service which allows torrent traffic?

*2)* Game server?

*3)* Log-less SSL web proxy?

*4)* Seedbox?


----------



## Ulquiorra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> Let's see...
> *1)* VPN service which allows torrent traffic?
> *2)* Game server?
> *3)* Log-less SSL web proxy?
> *4)* Seedbox?


2) good idea

1) get you ass haded to you
3) get your ass handed to you
4) get your ass haded to you unless your seeding legal 

im a + for cheap webhosting + email provider its easy to set up and usefll to have


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> cheap webhosting. Charge some people you know like $3 a month to put up their site. As others have stated, email is a way to go. I have my own email server for my wife's home business, and host her website. Business owners who are just starting out, or who haven't really put them selves out in the digital world will want cheap.
> In the professional world, it's nice for a customer to see [email protected], instead of [email protected]
> You can host your business with gmail, but there are stipulations. Do you know any small gaming groups/clans? Sell them a dedicated source server for cheap. You can host CSS/TF2/L4D2/ETC all for free, then you can get them to give you $10-$15 a month for the space. I'm in a small group like that, and I've looked at colocating a server for $55 a month, giving us a dedicated server to host 4-6 games, with stats and our websites. Just undercut other larger ideas and get your product out there. I would make sure before doing any of these things to figure out what you're comfortable supporting. The mail server things isn't hard depending on what product you use, neither is webhosting, but it's all about what you know how to do. Then build up the software around that.
> What os is it running? Can you change that? Do you have root/admin control?


I like the sound of the email hosting, is it hard to set up because im a complete noob with it all. Also its running Windows Web Server 2008 R2 and we have root control.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> I like the sound of the email hosting, is it hard to set up because im a complete noob with it all. Also its running Windows Web Server 2008 R2 and we have root control.


I'm using a product called hmailserver. It does the whole thing, (imap, pop3, smtp). It's fairly easy to use, and a lot of small businesses need the mail up time. One thing to consider, are you sure you will have this box for a very long time? I know a lot of businesses won't want to sign on to this, and 6 months down the road you don't have the server anymore, so now you either have to tell your customers they have to find other solutions, or you have to migrate to another server. Something else to consider is if you do go forward with mail, get a signed SSL. Offer encrypted mail transfer, it will make customers feel more at ease.

Something that makes Hmailserver awesome is you can use webconfiguration. So your clients can add and delete users fairly easily, as well as change rules for their domain, like allowing more space to a certain user. You also have granular control on the domain, giving say only 5 GB to the business.com domain, and 10 GB to the otehrbusiness.com domain. Makes sure you don't over subscribe your disk space.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I'm using a product called hmailserver. It does the whole thing, (imap, pop3, smtp). It's fairly easy to use, and a lot of small businesses need the mail up time. One thing to consider, are you sure you will have this box for a very long time? I know a lot of businesses won't want to sign on to this, and 6 months down the road you don't have the server anymore, so now you either have to tell your customers they have to find other solutions, or you have to migrate to another server. Something else to consider is if you do go forward with mail, get a signed SSL. Offer encrypted mail transfer, it will make customers feel more at ease.
> Something that makes Hmailserver awesome is you can use webconfiguration. So your clients can add and delete users fairly easily, as well as change rules for their domain, like allowing more space to a certain user. You also have granular control on the domain, giving say only 5 GB to the business.com domain, and 10 GB to the otehrbusiness.com domain. Makes sure you don't over subscribe your disk space.


I will look into it, thanks a lot for the help







Also I think we should have it for a while because the person who gave it to us is running a habbo server off it and we currently are working on a minecraft server, I just wanted to do something else that would be useful and it would be nice to earn some descent money easily at 18









+rep to everyone too for the ideas









Thanks.


----------

